# Bunker Builder



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay so my plan is to live way out in the forest. But I want to build my own bunker with a concealed entrance like the genius Mexican guy did in the park. Hopefully the remote location and hidden shelter entrance will allow me to keep it. This video would make a good beginning entrance I think.

I will name my shelter 'Khazad Dum' after the famous Dwarven Mines of yore.

If you all have any experience or resources for entrenchments, mining, tunneling, concealment I'd be eternally grateful. I don't want to be the bum who cries while BLM destroys his log cabin he lived in for years.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Nov 1, 2016)

Nature does not build straight


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> Nature does not build straight



At first I didn't get it but you are right...I'm going to have to avoid straight lines in the camouflaging. Break up the outline.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

Disco Dave's Protest Tunnel s

http://www.discodavestunnelguide.com/index.htm

A bunker structure should be as strong as possible and made with large timbers 4x4. to be able to support the large mound of spoil which will be tipped upon it. A basic frame can be made in much the same way as you shore a chamber. Burying the uprights would also provide stability.


----------



## tobepxt (Nov 1, 2016)

maybe have multiple entrances so you dont risk getting spotted leaving


----------



## todd (Nov 1, 2016)

tar paper and plastic sheathing under soil helps with moisture


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 1, 2016)

If you need another crazy person to bunk with keep me in mind. I just marked a spot in Montana at the Lolo reserve. I might border hop into Canada next but not until it gets warmer.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

tobepxt said:


> maybe have multiple entrances so you dont risk getting spotted leaving





todd said:


> tar paper and plastic sheathing under soil helps with moisture



Those are both great tips thanks guys!!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> If you need another crazy person to bunk with keep me in mind. I just marked a spot in Montana at the Lolo reserve. I might border hop into Canada next but not until it gets warmer.



I will! That sounds like an adventure!!


----------



## Mankini (Nov 1, 2016)

look up yaks/bunkers in arcata forest


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

Mankini said:


> look up yaks/bunkers in arcata forest



Thanks Man!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

Mankini said:


> look up yaks/bunkers in arcata forest



I'm not going to live like that though. I'm a keep everything nice and tidy. Going to try and clean up the rest of the forest ie abandoned camps to try and offset my footprint.

Definitely will not trash up the place the goal is to be completely ninja with a concealed entrance.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

Unless you're digging into a hillside begin with a downshaft.

hand tools. A pick, shovel, spade, 1 or 2 buckets, a small trowel, a tape measure, a wood saw, a hammer, 5 or 6 inch nails, a club hammer and building materials. 

Dig vertical shaft approximately 4 feet square to a depth of 6 feet then square the walls of the shaft as best you can before measuring up for shoring.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 1, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> If you need another crazy person to bunk with keep me in mind. I just marked a spot in Montana at the Lolo reserve. I might border hop into Canada next but not until it gets warmer.



Do you know if there is any gold silver or mithril up there? Be a shot in the dark but would be cool to find precious metal.


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 2, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Do you know if there is any gold silver or mithril up there? Be a shot in the dark but would be cool to find precious metal.



Wait , mithril , are we playing World of Warcraft  There are a lot of mountains and bears. You'd have to have some heavy mining equipment to extract anything from there.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 2, 2016)

Living in the woods has been a thing I've always wanted to do, so I've done some research into it in the past. I've not heard of anyone tunneling in the wilderness, at least not without putting some sort of bunker or bomb shelter in. I'll give this much advice; build lots of support.



AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Do you know if there is any gold silver or mithril up there? Be a shot in the dark but would be cool to find precious metal.


Mithril? Are we talking about the planet earth or runescape? But on the topic of gold, it's everywhere, the only variable is the quantity and effort it takes to extract it.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> Living in the woods has been a thing I've always wanted to do, so I've done some research into it in the past. I've not heard of anyone tunneling in the wilderness, at least not without putting some sort of bunker or bomb shelter in. I'll give this much advice; build lots of support.
> 
> 
> Mithril? Are we talking about the planet earth or runescape? But on the topic of gold, it's everywhere, the only variable is the quantity and effort it takes to extract it.



Im hoping I do OK. I have never lived out there long term fortunately there is a bus into town so as long as it doesn't get snowed in or i get injured I should be fine. Hopefully lol...

I will def be using a lot of support. I heard you should never work more than an arm and a half past your support? TY for the advice I preciate u taking the time.

I don't really expect to find any ores unless I pan it out of the creek. The Mithril was just a little Lotr humour since I'm naming the place Moria. I loved the hobbit when I was a kid


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> Wait , mithril , are we playing World of Warcraft  There are a lot of mountains and bears. You'd have to have some heavy mining equipment to extract anything from there.



Little Lotr humor there sorry


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's a video, the first in a series, of a guy making a mine. Should be the same general principal. Dig down a ways, tunnel, add support.

To be honest I wouldn't mind coming along to help out if you could use an extra hand. No guarantees but it's looking like the slab city library won't necessarily need me, so I will head north for the summer if they don't. This really depends on where and when your doing this as I'm not really available until early February. I'd also recommend not starting until after winter as that gives you the best weather. Digging a hole in the snow is hell on earth.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 3, 2016)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> Here's a video, the first in a series, of a guy making a mine. Should be the same general principal. Dig down a ways, tunnel, add support.
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't mind coming along to help out if you could use an extra hand. No guarantees but it's looking like the slab city library won't necessarily need me, so I will head north for the summer if they don't. This really depends on where and when your doing this as I'm not really available until early February. I'd also recommend not starting until after winter as that gives you the best weather. Digging a hole in the snow is hell on earth.




Awesome. I won't be ready to go until around February either. I was thinking somewhere in the cascades (I think that's the chain) outside of Eugene..

I'd definitely rather camp out with someone so that wood be awesome. The bumps in the night are scary alone lol.

Winter up there I hear is a beast and I need a couple seasons to toughen myself up. I might head for slabs if I get evicted early

Cool video too thanks!! IMA watch them. E


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 3, 2016)

@SnakeOilWilly @jojoofu 

eventually I want to buy a mining claim cause u can live on it if u are working it. Maybe have other people help just to have fun squatting. Hand mining isn't very profitable so prolly spend more time fishing lol


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 5, 2016)

The key problem which I have not figured out yet is what to do with all the dirt. That will have to be concealed.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 5, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> @SnakeOilWilly @jojoofu
> 
> eventually I want to buy a mining claim cause u can live on it if u are working it. Maybe have other people help just to have fun squatting. Hand mining isn't very profitable so prolly spend more time fishing lol


I'd be willing to pitch in some money, once I get some, if we were to get a claim we could use as housing and a small scale mining operation. But to be honest, if we go deep enough into the sticks, we could probably get away with digging a mine-like tunnel, with hand tools at least, for quite some time. Log cabins built by mountain men go undiscovered for years, if ever, so a hole in the ground should be fine. 

Come February I'll have money for gear/supplies so unless something comes up and this isn't doable I'm game for getting a greyhound up to Eugene or wherever and digging a bitchin' tunnel in the woods. Sounds like fun, and one hell of a squat.

I'll do some more research into building tunnels and mines in the meantime. I'll also look on google maps for old logging roads next to large areas of forest near Eugene or wherever. Let me know where to look.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 6, 2016)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> I'd be willing to pitch in some money, once I get some, if we were to get a claim we could use as housing and a small scale mining operation. But to be honest, if we go deep enough into the sticks, we could probably get away with digging a mine-like tunnel, with hand tools at least, for quite some time. Log cabins built by mountain men go undiscovered for years, if ever, so a hole in the ground should be fine.
> 
> Come February I'll have money for gear/supplies so unless something comes up and this isn't doable I'm game for getting a greyhound up to Eugene or wherever and digging a bitchin' tunnel in the woods. Sounds like fun, and one hell of a squat.
> 
> I'll do some more research into building tunnels and mines in the meantime. I'll also look on google maps for old logging roads next to large areas of forest near Eugene or wherever. Let me know where to look.



Awesome bro!! I've been researching claims and it looks like its hard to sqaut on them for long periods so it depends on how remote it is. 

Man a log cabin would be cool to. But yeah I just want a super ninja sqaut. A lot of the area is recreational . have to be careful not to build it in a place that will be snowlocked too.

I'm thinking somewhere near McKenzie Bridge or the ranger station so we can ride the bus into town. Along bus route 91.

Hopefully I will get my UI benefits and can afford some gear too.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 7, 2016)

OK so, bus route 91 goes all the way into the willamette forest from Eugene Station which is pretty much in the center of town. I’m guessing there’s a home depot or lowes or something in town to get a shovel, pickaxe, whatever. There are lots of trails around McKenzie Bridge that lead into the woods.


A big issue is the weather. It might still be cold up there in February so maybe wait till march? I’ll have to hitchhike up which should be fine, but if I get work by February I probably won’t be able to make it. It all depends. I’ve been reading different things on how long it’ll take to dig this tunnel and without blasting (which we definitely shouldn’t do) it could take three months+. That’s what it would take to make it liveable. That’s just an estimation though.

Basically I'm 55% on this. I'd like to do this eventually but I might not be able to If I get work which to be honest will take a priority over travel for at least 3 months. After that I'll probably be free to hitchhike or dig tunnels or whatever. Plus I'll have more money for gear. So there is a chance you'll have to start it without me and I can join a little later. It all depends on what happens.


TL;DR: McKenzie bridge is a good spot, February might still be too cold, If I get work by February or some shit comes up, which knowing my luck might I won’t be able to come just then, maybe a little later in the year.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 7, 2016)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> OK so, bus route 91 goes all the way into the willamette forest from Eugene Station which is pretty much in the center of town. I’m guessing there’s a home depot or lowes or something in town to get a shovel, pickaxe, whatever. There are lots of trails around McKenzie Bridge that lead into the woods.
> 
> 
> A big issue is the weather. It might still be cold up there in February so maybe wait till march? I’ll have to hitchhike up which should be fine, but if I get work by February I probably won’t be able to make it. It all depends. I’ve been reading different things on how long it’ll take to dig this tunnel and without blasting (which we definitely shouldn’t do) it could take three months+. That’s what it would take to make it liveable. That’s just an estimation though.
> ...



Sounds good! Yeah February may still be snowed in. My lease is up mid February so that's when I plan on beginning my journey. I might scamtrack (if my back pay ever comes in jeebus) but otherwise I'm going to have to hitch/hop my way there.

And don't worry if you can't make it right away or not at all. You are welcome anytime. I know how life is no biggie. 

I just plan on making that area my playground until my ssi comes thru. Can pan for gold and rockhunt fish kayaking etc. I hear Eugene is really friendly with a lot of resources. 

I don't know how feasible a tunnel is but its an idea ihave. Maybe well get lucky and find a cave full of fire opals. 

Just think it would be so cool to have a ninja spot to store stuff and sleep with nobody mess in with it. I'd be down even with somesort of wooden shelter in a good location.

Hope to have some cool cats to share it with. Its no fun being alone all the time. Be cool if u can make it but no stress man!


----------



## outskirts (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm gonna have to try building some of these. Where I'm located we have the perfect materials. Out in the New Jersey Pine Barrens we have loads of both dead cedar trees and Spagnum moss. I'd just have to moth ball it when away for an extended period of time, so as to keep the coyotes and rattlesnakes from taking it over in my absence.

In the hardwood forests near me we have lots of black locust trees. Black locust logs are very strong and rot resistant, even when buried in soil or submerged in water... for years.


----------

